# My 1st USAT Hudson....AWSOME



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

All i can say is WOW !!!! What a Engine. It lives up to all the hype, I'm so glad that some people directed me to this loco. With out a doubt the finest 1/29 steam loco out there.

The detail is 2nd to none It runs flawlessly out of the box, Smoke unit smokes like crazy, and doesnt catch fire like one of the other 1/29th competitors locos do.

I gladly spend more to get the best, and all i can say is i did. The Fanboys are drooling over this one.

Its a must have for any steam guy. I pulled 50 freight cars rite off the bat, no loose wheels, no mis wiring, no sales people trying to sell you a defective product.

Charles Roe and USAT are # in my book and worth every penny. Thanks to all Those on MLS who directed me to this GREAT loco

and Thanks to the Guys and President of my club who have been nothing but truthful and inspiring to us Newbies. Thank you.

Johnn

P.S. Part # for those who are interested, I got the NYC Version.

Here's some more info on this loco






Locomotive Features:[*] 1:29 Scale Model [*] Highly detailed die-cast metal construction [*] Operating headlight & cab light [*] Operating smoke stack and booster exhaust stack  [*] Illuminated marker lights [*] Working drop coupler (front)  [*] Die-cast spoked drivers with stainless steel rims [*] Roller bearing drive axles [*] Stainless steel drive rods [*] Die-Cast metal sprung booster truck [*] Drawbar coupling between locomotive and tender [*] Highly detailed metal piping [*] Separately cast metal detail parts [*] Metal handrails [*] Brass bell & brass whistle [*] Lighted firebox [*] Detailed builders plate [*] Wooden collectors box [/list] Tender Features:[*] Highly detailed die-cast metal construction [*] "Real" coal load [*] Operating back-up light on tender  [*] Illuminated marker lights [*] Die-cast 6 wheel sprung trucks with safety chains [*] Operating coupler lift bar [*] Separately cast metal parts including water scoup 
and brake cylinder [*] Optional Phoenix Sound System installed, units without sound will be "sound ready" for easy installation 



[*] J1e Hudson Instruction Manual 




[/list] 


* J1e HUDSON STEAM LOCOMOTIVES *
*Item Number* *Description* R20001S  New York Central w/Phoenix Sound  R20002S  New York Central w/Phoenix Sound  









http://www.usatrains.com/r20001.html 

http://www.usatrains.com/r20002.html


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

If you or any one else wants to contribute a picture for the Large Scale database - I'm very receptive. 

Right now we list only the UP Version: 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2378 

Knut


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just be nice to it, if I understand right, no more will be made and no more parts over time. 
Wait till you play with the BigBoy, wait??? It plays with you...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









No more Hudsons?

Say it ain't so.

Were they really that hard to sell?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

again I can't remember who said what,(I sure some one will jump in and currect me) But the company who made them for him is gone.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Rodney will just have to make the gears for the HUdson next.

Bubba


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Johnn,

Great buy, you will luv it. One of the best Steam locos out there, even Lewis Polk owns one. I guess when he wants a Steam loco to run well, he like the
rest of us buys from USAT.

As far as Martys comments on the Hudson, They were incorrect. I called Roe Sr this morning to find out if Martys info was correct and as i thought, 


The info he got was not correct. 

Quote Charles Roe Sr. 


Dont listen to the Old Ladies at the shows they really dont have a clue. Bigboys will be back in stock in Feb of 2012, New run of Hudsons in April 2012 and something new for the summer of 2012.So who ever told Marty that, that was the end of the Hudsons was incorrect. Got to watch out for (SOME ) of those Yellow box boys always trying to put a spin on things.



Fred









P.S. Johnn 


You forgot about this great Special addition Hudson USAT had made.




Second Locomotive in the Limited Edition Collector Series 







Phoenix Sound System installed 







Complete with Roller Base Display Case  







Only 50 made *Item Number* *Description* R20008S New York Central w/Phoenix Sound


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

You guys really crack me with your constant Aristo Bashing.
That fact that you try to compare a $5000 Big Boy and a $2000 Hudson to Anything Aristo Craft makes is just insane.

THEY COST UP TO 10 TIMES AS MUCH !!! they better be better than a $400-$600!! engine.

The fact of the matter is they too have their issues. Not the least of which is a lousy 1 year warranty.

I'm glad you like your new engine but please lets keep a little perpestive when trying to compare apples to oranges.

And before you try to bash me as a "fanboy", 
Yes I do own several USAT engines from 6 PA/PB sets, 3 SD70s, up to a Prestige line GG1. I like them all just fine, and yes they ALL have their own issues.


For those that want proof that all is not roses and fluffy bunnies in USAT land just read through this, 

USA TRAINS PRESTIGE LINE GG1 Experiances

I still waiting for my refund Roe


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, I ran her again today and it runs flawless and smokes like crazy. 

Best locomotive ive bought so far and well worth every penny, Plus i dont think i need to worry 

about it catching my house on FIRE.







And the fuuny thing is it does what its advertised to do.

Just need to figure out how to put some Kadees on it.. If the Bigboy is the same Quality i have a line on


one for 2800.00 new in the box.







Im so glad to finally get a loco that works out of the box. 

Johnn


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnnnnn,

Didja take some pictures of your new engine and train running out on your RR? We like to see pics!! Make sure you're up to speed on the potential pitfalls in case you need to open up this loco! 

Oh, and the fire hazard, well, I doubt you'll have to worry much about a USAT smoke unit catching the die cast on fire, but to be safe, don't let the smoke run dry or you'll see the sucker REALLY smoke. Some of the early run hudsons had wires that were just long enough to make their runs, and several folks had problems when attempting to take the boiler off, so just be careful if you install DCC or DCS or whatever.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, and PS. That Ro Sr guy is also a _"peddlar"_.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 07 Jul 2011 05:15 PM 
Johnnnnn,

Didja take some pictures of your new engine and train running out on your RR? We like to see pics!! Make sure you're up to speed on the potential pitfalls in case you need to open up this loco! 

Oh, and the fire hazard, well, I doubt you'll have to worry much about a USAT smoke unit catching the die cast on fire, but to be safe, don't let the smoke run dry or you'll see the sucker REALLY smoke. Some of the early run hudsons had wires that were just long enough to make their runs, and several folks had problems when attempting to take the boiler off, so just be careful if you install DCC or DCS or whatever. 

Well Mark,

If you owned one or ever had a chance to get one I might listen to your comments, but because you dont, your remarks are really useless.





Johnn


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 07 Jul 2011 05:17 PM 
Oh, and PS. That Ro Sr guy is also a _"peddlar"_. 

Well i guess it's better than being a Lewis the guy that gets caught lying all the time along with SOME of the people that support him.

Thank God he's out of there and( MAYBE )Scott can fix all the Damage the old Polk did.

Just look at the Spin he and his followers put this stuff.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/121058/afv/topic/Default.aspx

P.S. If your ever able to get a Hudson we can talk then. Your RR really looking very cute by the way.Me myself i like the old version better. 

Johnn


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Once Again Thanks everyone that guided me to this great loco. Far and away better than any other 1/29th Plastic Manufactures Steam loco's.

And a Bonus i dont have to worry about my house Burning to the ground due to defective Aristocraft locomotives catching fire.









Johnn


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh by the way i found some very nice cars to run behind the Hudson if you guys are interested. Need to save my money HE HE HE









Johnn


bservation - Stainless Steel $414.95 R31001 Santa Fe "Super Chief" Coach #3 - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31002 Santa Fe "Super Chief" Coach #4 - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31003 Santa Fe "Super Chief" Diner #2 - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31004 Santa Fe "Super Chief" Sleeper #1 - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31005 Santa Fe "Super Chief"Sleeper #2 - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31006 Santa Fe "Super Chief" Vista Dome #3 - Stainless Steel 414.95 R31007 Santa Fe "Super Chief" Vista Dome #4 - Stainless Steel 414.95 R310001 Santa Fe "Super Chief"Railway Post Office - Stainless Steel 394.95 R310002 Santa Fe "Super Chief"Baggage - Stainless Steel 394.95 R310003 Santa Fe "Super Chief"Combine - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31010 California Zephyr Observation - Stainless Steel 414.95 R31011 California Zephyr Coach #1 - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31012  California Zephyr Coach #2 - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31013 California Zephyr Diner - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31014 California Zephyr Sleeper #1 - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31015 California Zephyr Sleeper #2 - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31016 California Zephyr Vista Dome #1 - Stainless Steel 414.95 R31017 California Zephyr Vista Dome #2 - Stainless Steel 414.95 R31018 California Zephyr Vista Dome #3 - Stainless Steel 414.95 R31019 California Zephyr Vista Dome #4 - Stainless Steel 414.95 R310101 California Zephyr Railway Post Office - Stainless Steel (Silver Pouch) 394.95 R310102 California Zephyr Baggage - Stainless Steel (Silver Antelope) 394.95 R310103 California Zephyr Combine - Stainless Steel 394.95 R31020 Pennsy "Broadway Ltd" Observation - Tuscan/Black 414.95 R31021 Pennsy "Broadway Ltd" Coach #1 - Tuscan/Black 394.95 R31022 Pennsy "Broadway Ltd" Coach #2 - Tuscan/Black 394.95 R31023 Pennsy "Broadway Ltd" Diner - Tuscan/Black 394.95 R31024 Pennsy "Broadway Ltd" Sleeper #1 - Tuscan/Black 394.95 R31025 Pennsy "Broadway Ltd" Sleeper #2 - Tuscan/Black 394.95 R31026 Pennsy "Broadway Ltd" Vista Dome #1 - Tuscan/Black 414.95 R31027 Pennsy "Broadway Ltd" Vista Dome #2 - Tuscan/Black 414.95 R310201 Pennsy "Broadway Ltd" Railway Post Office - Tuscan/Black 394.95 R310202 Pennsy "Broadway Ltd" Baggage - Tuscan/Black 394.95 R310203 Pennsy "Broadway Ltd" Combine - Tuscan/Black 394.95 R31030 NYC "Twentieth Century Ltd" Observation - Two-Tone Gray 414.95 R31031 NYC "Twentieth Century Ltd" Coach #3 - Two-Tone Gray 394.95 R31032 NYC "Twentieth Century Ltd" Coach #4 - Two-Tone Gray 394.95 R31033 NYC "Twentieth Century Ltd" Diner #2 - Two-Tone Gray 394.95 R31034 NYC "Twentieth Century Ltd" Sleeper #3 - Two-Tone Gray 394.95 R31035 NYC "Twentieth Century Ltd" Sleeper #4 - Two-Tone Gray 394.95 R31036 NYC "Twentieth Century Ltd" Vista Dome #1 - Two-Tone Gray 414.95 R31037 NYC "Twentieth Century Ltd" Vista Dome #2 - Two-Tone Gray 414.95 R310301 NYC "20th Century Ltd" RPO - Two-Tone Gray 394.95 R310302 NYC "20th Century Ltd" Baggage - Two-Tone Gray 394.95 R310303 NYC "20th Century Ltd" Combine - Two-Tone Gray 394.95 R31040 B&O "Capital Limited" Observation - Blue/Gray 414.95 R31041  B&O "Capital Limited" Coach #1 - Blue/Gray 394.95 R31043 B&O "Capital Limited" Diner - Blue/Gray 394.95 R31044 B&O "Capital Limited" Sleeper #1 - Blue/Gray 394.95 R31046 B&O "Capital Limited" Vista Dome #1 - Blue/Gray 394.95 R310401 B&O "Capitol Limited" RPO Blue/Gray 394.95 R310402 R310402 B&O "Capitol Limited" Baggage Blue/Gray 394.95 R310403 R310403 B&O "Capitol Limited" Combine Blue/Gray 394.95 R31050 UP "City of Los Angeles" Observation - Yellow/Gray 414.95 R31051 UP "City of Los Angeles" Coach #1 - Yellow/Gray 394.95 R31052 UP "City of Los Angeles" Coach #2 - Yellow/Gray 394.95 R31053 UP "City of Los Angeles" Diner - Yellow/Gray 394.95 R31054 UP "City of Los Angeles" Sleeper #1 - Yellow/Gray 394.95 R31055  UP "City of Los Angeles" Sleeper #2 - Yellow/Gray 394.95 R31056 UP "City of Los Angeles" Vista Dome #1 - Yellow/Gray 414.95 R31057 UP "City of Los Angeles" Vista Dome #2 - Yellow/Gray 414.95 R310501 UP "City of Los Angeles" RPO - Yellow/Gray 394.95 R310502 UP "City of Los Angeles" Baggage - Yellow/Gray 394.95 R310503 UP "City of Los Angeles" Combine - Yellow/Gray 394.95 R31060 GN "Empire Builder" Observation - Green/Orange 414.95 R31061 GN "Empire Builder" Coach - Green/Orange 394.95 R31063 GN "Empire Builder" Diner - Green/Orange 394.95 R31064 GN "Empire Builder" Sleeper- Green/Orange 394.95 R31066 GN "Empire Builder" Vista Dome - Green/Orange 414.95 R310601 GN "Empire Builder" RPO - Green/Orange 394.95 R310602 GN "Empire Builder" Baggage - Green/Orange 394.95 R310603 GN "Empire Builder" Combine - Green/Orange 394.95 R31070 Amtrak Observation - Silver 414.95 R31071 Amtrak Coach #1 - Silver 394.95 R31072 Amtrak Coach #2 - Silver 394.95 R31073 Amtrak Diner - Silver 394.95 R31074 Amtrak Sleeper #1 - Silver 394.95 R31075 Amtrak Sleeper #2 - Silver 394.95 R31076 Amtrak Vista Dome #1 - Silver 414.95 R31077 Amtrak Vista Dome #2 - Silver 414.95 R31080 NP "Northcoast Limited" Observation - Two-Tone Green 414.95 R31081 NP "Northcoast Limited" Coach - Two-Tone Green 394.95 R31083 NP "Northcoast Limited" Diner - Two-Tone Green 394.95 R31084 NP "Northcoast Limited" Sleeper - Two-Tone Green 394.95 R31086 NP "Northcoast Limited" Vista Dome - Two-Tone Green 414.95 R31087 NP "Northcoast Limited" Vista Dome #2 - Two-Tone Green 414.95 R31088 NP "Northcoast Limited" Vista Dome #3 - Two-Tone Green 414.95 R310801 NP "North Coast Limited" RPO - Two-Tone Green 394.95 R310802 NP "North Coast Limited" Baggage - Two-Tone Green 394.95 R310803 NP "North Coast Limited" Combine - Two-Tone Green 394.95 R31090 SP "Daylight Limited" Observation - Red/Orange 414.95 R31091 SP "Daylight Limited" Coach #3 - Red/Orange 394.95 R31092 SP "Daylight Limited" Coach #2 - Red/Orange 394.95 R31093 SP "Daylight Limited" #2 - Red/Orange 394.95 R31094 SP "Daylight Limited" Sleeper #1 - Red/Orange 394.95 R31095 SP "Daylight Limited" Sleeper #2 - Red/Orange 394.95 R31096 SP "Daylight Limited" Vista Dome #3 - Red/Orange 414.95 R31097 SP "Daylight Limited" Vista Dome #2 - Red/Orange 414.95 R310901 SP "Daylight Limited" RPO Red/Orange 394.95 R310902 SP "Daylight Limited" Baggage Red/Orange 394.95 R310903 SP "Daylight Limited" Combine Red/Orange 394.95 R31100 ACL "The Champion" Observation - Silver/Purple 414.95 R31101 ACL "The Champion" Coach - Silver/Purple 394.95 R31103 ACL "The Champion" Diner - Silver/Purple 394.95 R31104 ACL "The Champion" Sleeper - Silver/Purple 394.95 R31106 ACL "The Champion" Vista Dome - Silver/Purple 414.95 R31110  Canadian Pacific Observation - Silver 414.95 R31111 Canadian Pacific Coach #2 - Silver 394.95 R31112 Canadian Pacific Coach #3 - Silver 394.95 R31113  Canadian Pacific Diner - Silver 394.95 R31114  Canadian Pacific Sleeper - Silver 394.95 R31116 Canadian Pacific Vista Dome - Silver 414.95 R31117 Canadian Pacific Vista Dome #2 - Silver 414.95 R311101 Canadian Pacific RPO - Silver 394.95 R311102 Canadian Pacific Baggage Silver 394.95 R311103 Canadian Pacific Combine Silver 394.95 R31120 Southern "The Southerner" Observation - Silver 414.95 R31121 Southern "The Southerner" Coach - Silver 394.95 R31123 Southern "The Southerner" Diner - Silver 394.95 R31124 Southern "The Southerner" Sleeper - Silver 394.95 R31126 Southern "The Southerner" Vista Dome - Silver 414.95 R31130 D&RG "Ski Train" Observation - Yellow/Silver 414.95 R31131 D&RG "Ski Train" Coach #1 - Yellow/Silver 394.95 R31132 D&RG "Ski Train" Coach #2 - Yellow/Silver 394.95 R31133 D&RG "Ski Train" Diner - Yellow/Silver 394.95 R31134 D&RG "Ski Train" Sleeper #1 - Yellow/Silver 394.95 R31135 D&RG "Ski Train" Sleeper #2 - Yellow/Silver 394.95 R31136 D&RG "Ski Train" Vista Dome #1 - Yellow/Silver 414.95 R31137 D&RG "Ski Train" Vista Dome #2 - Yellow/Silver 414.95 R311301 D&RG "Ski Train" RPO Yellow/Silver 394.95 R311302 R311302 D&RG "Ski Train" Baggage Yellow/Silver 394.95 R311303 R311303 D&RG "Ski Train" Combine Yellow/Silver 394.95 R31140 Lehigh Valley Observation - Cornell Red 414.95 R31141 Lehigh Valley Coach #1 - Cornell Red 394.95 R31142 Lehigh Valley Coach #2 - Cornell Red 394.95 R31143 Lehigh Valley Diner - Cornell Red 394.95 R31144 Lehigh Valley Sleeper - Cornell Red 394.95 R31150 New Haven Observation - Silver 414.95 R31151 New Haven Coach #1 - Silver 394.95 R31152 New Haven Coach #2 - Silver 394.95 R31153 New Haven Diner - Silver 394.95 R31154 New Haven Sleeper - Silver 394.95 R31160 Erie Lackawanna "The Phoebe Snow" Observation - Gray/Maroon Band 414.95 R31161 Erie Lackawanna "The Phoebe Snow" Coach #1 - Gray/Maroon Band 394.95 R31162 Erie Lackawanna "The Phoebe Snow" Coach #2 - Gray/Maroon Band 394.95 R31163 Erie Lackawanna "The Phoebe Snow" Diner - Gray/Maroon Band 394.95 R31164 Erie Lackawanna "The Phoebe Snow" Sleeper - Gray/Maroon Band 394.95 R31170 Missouri Pacific "The Eagle" Observation - Blue/White 414.95 R31171 Missouri Pacific "The Eagle" Coach - Blue/White 394.95 R31173 Missouri Pacific "The Eagle" D


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep....the best I've owned too. And I've owned Accucraft for more $$ and Aristo and Bachmann for less $$. Each was worth what I paid for it so no complaints with any of them... So it's easy to say it's the best you've owned without implying that the other's are ....... fill in the blank.

YOUTUBE VIDEO 

I did change out the smoke though.

Inside 











Outside


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry, I think that's the Harbor Models one right? ... What did you do with your old TAS unit? 

Interested in selling it? Is it kaput? (many were damaged in the factory installation) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, that is indeed the Harbor Models smoke unit... got the TSA and the 2k2 from Phoenix on the bench...sent you a PM via your email on your site.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Larry! 

One of these days I'll experiment with making that unit "puff", but the plumes do look great. 

I know someone reported that they hated the gearbox and that the model was no good because the gearbox did not have ball bearings. (actually a group of guys also trashing the excellent Aristo gearbox because the gears are not all metal). 

Have you had any problems drivetrain wise? 

I intend on getting one myself, especially from all that I have heard from the majority of the owners. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

John,
I don't have a Hudson I do have a USA GG-1, AML K4, and Aristo E-8's to pull my USA Pennsy Steamliners and Aristo Heavyweights. BTW, None of my Aristo units have caught fire. I do remember a friends LGB catching fire a bunch of years back. Also friends USA Hudson blowing a motor with less then one hour of run time. What I am saying is any of these can have an electrical issue. The USA Hudson was once on my list but the GG-1 and K4 were more of a priority. 

Regards,
LAO


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Fred, that's great news to hear that they are planning to re-run the Hudson and Big Boy (and make something else!). I was figuring I'd have to find a Big Boy used. I've been telling myself to finish the railroad first, and THEN buy the engines that I can only run once my mainline is finished. 

I also support Aristo-Craft and just bought a Mallet. My experience is that USAT seems like higher quality but all trains seem to have their issues. Sometimes you just have to be able to fix the problems, or know someone who can. The first few USAT items I purchased a few years ago had parts falling off right out of the box! My first impression was "send it back", which is what I'd do with most any other type of product, but shipping is expensive and something else might break, so I've just been learning to fix these myself whenever possible. I know, that's not always possible and the manufacturers should be there when needed, I just mean to say I've been learning not to expect perfection and learning that fixing things or getting them fixed is part of the hobby. 

By the way, congrats on your Hudson purchase Johnn, and thanks for sharing your experiences so far!


----------

